# Superb New Aire, S of France



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Brand new Aire opened this weekend in Vias Plage, near Beziers, S of France. The Aire is on a section of a Yelloh Village camping site; Le camping Beach Farret, Camping Farret, Chemin des Rosses 34450 Vias Plage. Access to Aire is at the reception of main site Mon-Fri 0830 - 1700. Access at other times is by phoning +33.6.26.74.63.97 0900-1800. It is €10 per night including services and 10amp hook-up. The pitches are large and it is possible to use as normal campsite with awning, tables, chairs etc. it is right on beach. Just amazing. It is only open during the campsite's closed season ie 26 Sept - 14 April. Number of nights stay is unlimited. 
Co-ordinates: N43°17'25" E3°25'4"
Jct 34 from A9 then D612 to Vias, follow signs to Vias Plage and then to Camping Ferret. 
We are there right now with about 10 other vans. A rough count of pitches about 50-60. 
Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice find thanks. Normally I wouldnt go within 100 miles of a Yelloh Village site but this sounds cracking. Just looked at the Google sat image and it looks like its part of the campsite on that. Are they large pitches separated by hedges?

Its not on CC infos yet so likely to remain quiet for a bit. We will be heading that way in possibly the next few days to a week (Currently near Frejus).

May well give it a go. Cheers


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

That sounds very interesting. Wonder what it would be like in the winter?
That corner of France is often pretty windy so would it be comfortable in January or February?
If anyone has knowledge of those parts during the winter months we would love to hear your experiences.

If you do go there Barry please give us your opinions as well.

Richard.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yelloh are wising up to the out of season MH market.

A couple of years ago down by Biscarosse as the tourists all departed near the end of August they opened up the site to MHers for a very cheap price.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Landyman said:


> That sounds very interesting. Wonder what it would be like in the winter?
> That corner of France is often pretty windy so would it be comfortable in January or February?
> If anyone has knowledge of those parts during the winter months we would love to hear your experiences.
> 
> ...


Yes will do. Looks like we are definitely heading that direction so will probably check it out. I know what you mean about the wind though. Last time we were at Agde and Frontignan it was mid to late September and it was pretty windy. We have had a few days like that on the Cote D'azur but not too many. 10 amp ehu big pitches and right by the sea. It will be crammed once word gets out. I usually stay a bit in land on the med as the coastal aires are usually grim and over priced.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

That sounds like a place to have a look at. We go to Agde usually twice a year and will be there again in a few days so will call in and have a look. Great location for cycling along the canal du midi.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Barry
Yes know what you mean by Yelloh Village but this Aire is not on main site which is closed anyway. I think perhaps originally it was a little campsite that YV took over and it's like an annexe as it were. It has no bells and whistles. The pitches are hedged and are BIG. 
It can get windy in this area but right now it's ok. Anyway there are trees and hedges as windbreakers - and I think some of the hedges might be Jasmine anyway the perfume is amazing. I think this seems to be a sudden decision because they haven't advertised it anyway around yet other than on their site the day before it closed. We were on site catching up with washing etc so we're happy that we found out otherwise it would have been Marseillan Plage or Portiragnes. Both of which are ok but this is brilliant. Shower block is open at the moment not sure if it will stay open. They are busy building a Borne/motor home service point which they reckon will take a couple of weeks. 
As to winter weather. Don't know. We have been in this area in November and it was ok. 
We are on here til 11 Oct then a few days on a site nearby meeting up with family for birthday celebrations. Then I think we might come back til mid-Nov (if weather holds out) before heading down to Barcelona. So if anybody fancies coming along..... 
Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Barry
If you come down you and Don can keep us serenaded. It's about time he got his guitar out. Have to get his tennis elbow fixed up quick though it's kept him from playing for a while. 
Sal


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Winter weather..Languedoc. Lived near here for 12 years, and had a holiday home for 20 years before that. In a good year you can stay mild till Xmas . Jan and Feb are the coldest. Snow is rare close to the coast , but one reason for our move to Portugal is simply that the last 5or so years it has got VERY cold, and often in Dec as well as new year. I recorded many days of -15 to -17 degrees in recent years, and with bitter cold winds . Few campsites open and even Aires often have their water off , and many Restos and bars close as owners themselves clear off to Guadaloupe and Martinique!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Hey Barry
> If you come down you and Don can keep us serenaded. It's about time he got his guitar out. Have to get his tennis elbow fixed up quick though it's kept him from playing for a while.
> Sal


Yep! That should be one way of ensuring we get the place to ourselves. 

Especially if I start singing.

Heading in your direction slowly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Any updates on this Aire? Looks like we are heading back that way in the next couple of days. Has it got busy or is it still a well kept secret? Does anyone know if there is any wifi there or nearby?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> Any updates on this Aire? Looks like we are heading back that way in the next couple of days. Has it got busy or is it still a well kept secret? Does anyone know if there is any wifi there or nearby?


How's the weather down there Barry?

Been back in the UK a couple of weeks and got itchy feet again.
It's awfully tempting to belt down to the south of France.

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Landyman said:


> How's the weather down there Barry?
> 
> Been back in the UK a couple of weeks and got itchy feet again.
> It's awfully tempting to belt down to the south of France.
> ...


Not bad Richard but not hot anymore.

We only got as far as The Costa Brava in Catalonia. We have been in Spain just a week but due to stuff back home in November I decided it was a bit daft to head any further south only to have to turn around and start back again.

Been exploring some of the small seaside places along the coast which you need to research as they are intermingled with pretty rotten large resorts but there are some lovely ones but also some really nice places inland. Catalonia would be well worth a summer visit I think but away from the coast.

Forecast for Agde area where we will end up in a day or two is not bad at all. Highs of only 19-21 but a lot of sunshine by the sound of it. May even get a last dip in the sea. :surprise:

Just hope the new aire hasnt got too popular.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Barry

Aire is still quiet. Five vans only at the moment. And room for about 70 I think - haven't counted. Anyhoo it is lovely and peaceful. Toilet block now closed as motor home service point is now operational. They do have WiFi available all over here when campsite is open so I imagine you can still buy it. I see their hotspots pop up when I use my iPad. Check at reception when you arrive. Don't forget hours to access aire are 9.00am - 6.00pm Mon- Fri and during weekends contact a mobile number which is posted on gate. 
Weather is beautiful. Evenings and mornings a little cool but days warm and sunny. 
I would attach photo of aire but can't see how to do it from my iPad.

We will be here til Sunday 25th when we are heading down to Barcelona 
Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Barry
Imagine you could get your last dip in the sea. I am sitting on pitch listening to the waves lapping on the shore - right outside my van door. And the sun is shining.. What more could you ask for?
Sal


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

MyGalSal said:


> Barry
> Imagine you could get your last dip in the sea. I am sitting on pitch listening to the waves lapping on the shore - right outside my van door. And the sun is shining.. What more could you ask for?
> Sal


You can go off people you know! :wink2:

Not that I'm jealous of course but how are we supposed to spend time at home with all these temptations.

Would love to see some pictures if you can suss it out.

Richard.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Landyman said:


> You can go off people you know! :wink2:
> 
> Not that I'm jealous of course but how are we supposed to spend time at home with all these temptations.
> 
> ...


Next week I will have WiFi on my laptop and will upload photos then. 
Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Well trying to attach photo of our pitch. Let's see what happens. I see a note that says drag and drop. Can't do that on iPad so may not happen.
Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah! It worked. Will attach another pic. Sunrise view from window yesterday morning. 
Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow cheers Sal! Didnt realise you were still there. Must be good, you have been there ages. 

Going to go inland beyond Narbonne today to a wild spot on the canal near a couple of nice villages and then probably on to your new Aire. Ive been checking CC Infos and its not appeared on there yet so clearly its still a bit of a secret. 

Dunno about paying for wifi though! If there is free to be had, Ill find it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So, so jealous!!

How did you get the van in there? - looks a tight fit.

Terrific driving, that's what it its!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Getting nearer!

Parked next to the Canal Du Midi tonight and maybe for a day or two. Right here in this spot. https://goo.gl/maps/GerUvpMBpem

Been up to Minerves which was really interesting. Weather not been great but the forecast is good. 

Save us a premier spot please Sal with plenty of space, a sea view and room service.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

JWW said:


> So, so jealous!!
> 
> How did you get the van in there? - looks a tight fit.
> 
> Terrific driving, that's what it its!


Meantime, my licence expires in three days time! surprise: I submitted my renewal application 2 months ago and it is still under process! DVLA assure me I am legal to drive whilst my renewal is being processed. Try telling that to the French or Spanish policeman who is doing a spot check and wants to see my licence!

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

barryd said:


> Getting nearer!
> 
> Parked next to the Canal Du Midi tonight and maybe for a day or two. Right here in this spot. https://goo.gl/maps/GerUvpMBpem
> 
> ...


If you arrive after Saturday you can have ours :kiss: we are heading south to Spain.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Great spot Barry.

We were there a couple of weeks ago and loved it.

Pssst! Don't tell anybody about it. We want to go back......soon.

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sal

I presume there is easy access to water and emptying onsite? Just wondered if I should fill up before getting there. I know it sounds a daft question but be prepared and all that.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not sure if its the same one but theres a recent listing on park4night for Chemin des Rosses @ €10 p/n but its a bit light on info.

http://park4night.com/lieu/29235//vias-7860f-chemin-des-rosses/france/hérault#.ViTYzjZdG00

Still nuffink on cc-infos.

Pete


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Barry

Yes there is a newly constructed motorhome service point, or Borne if you prefer. It's 1€ for 10 minutes fresh water and free to empty grey and cassette. Electric is 10 amp. 

And Peejay, I checked out that link to Park4Night and the coordinates match this spot. However, the info given does not. The toilet block is not open now. It was when the aire first opened and that was because they were constructing the borne but as soon as that was finished they closed the toilet block. Shame because there was a handy washing machine in there too. 

Before the main site (Le Cap Ferret) closed I talked to a guy in Reception about the aire and he asked what the Brits call an Aire because he was responsible for advertising it. I haven't seen him since so assume he has gone for a well-earned holiday. I do get the feeling it was a last minute decision by the site hence the lack of forward planning. 

Sal


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Parked next to the Canal Du Midi tonight and maybe for a day or two. Right here in this spot. https://goo.gl/maps/GerUvpMBpem


We've stayed there too Barry - lovely spot! But no ATM as I discovered ;-)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We finally arrived on Sal's new Aire. There is only us and Sal here! 

Just as described and its lovely today. I was too hot sat outside just now!

Some of the pitches though are a bit sandy so you need to be careful where you park your drive wheels. We opted out of the front row for that reason.

Not a cloud in the sky and its really quiet. 

Thanks very much for the recommendation Sal.

The campsite wifi is really expensive though but Ive found that the site next doors wifi is still on and appears to give you 2 hours free but each time I log on it seems to be reset to 2 hours again.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad you made it Barry. Weather not so good today. Have to laugh, using technology instead of face to face but Don and I have rotten cold and don't want to pass it around. 

There were statics on these pitches til last winter when they moved them onto the main site. One half of the pitch where the static was is firm and the other half where the decking was is sandy. Some, as you say, more sandy than others. 

Which site's WiFi are you picking up? Apart from Le Cap Feret the nearest site I know is Le Carabasse which seems a bit far to pick up WiFi. At the moment I am using my 'Feel at Home' thing which my UK provider '3' offers where you use your UK contract in Europe at no extra cost but I think you can only use it for three months and that times out tomorrow. 

If you go up A75 Lac Salagou (about two hours from here, turn off A75 near Lacoste) is worth a stopover. If you head further east the coast road from here via Palavas les Flots (nice aire on a marina) to Aigues Mortes (misses out all that awful traffic on A9 round Montpellier and Nimes etc) beautiful walled city, Then Arles, free aire overlooking the Rhone, nice city and full of Roman history. Villeneuve les Avignon is a lovely little old town, worth a stop. Can park near old city wall unless market day. Love Avignon too. After that no suggestions. 

Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Glad you made it Barry. Weather not so good today. Have to laugh, using technology instead of face to face but Don and I have rotten cold and don't want to pass it around.
> 
> There were statics on these pitches til last winter when they moved them onto the main site. One half of the pitch where the static was is firm and the other half where the decking was is sandy. Some, as you say, more sandy than others.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sal

IKD_Pleine Mer 2 is what Im picking up from the site next door but Im using a directional antenna. disconnects every 2 hours but just fast enough to watch TV online etc.

Will pop over and see if your ok in a min!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Sal, pity I didn't see your thread last week when we were travelling up from Bonterra!!

We normally stay at the Aire/Campsite just off the Agde bypass on the road toward La Tamarissierie, I think it's called 'Les Peupliers' but it had closed down much to our sadness!!

Being virtually straight off the A75 it made a great stopover for R&R either after travelling down or before the journey home. For 8€ a night you got electricity, water and waste plus toilets and a hot shower and free internet even though it was fairly slow. Easy bike ride to Agde and the great restaurants there and only a few hundred metres from the beach.

If anyone knows what has happened to the site or whether it is just temporary we'd love to know. 

Had to go to Marseillen Plage as this was the only Aire close by on the Sat Nav POI's or directories that we have.

Richard


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Richard

Yes that's a shame. Ah well store the details for your next trip, bearing in mind this aire is only open during the site's closed season. I know the other aire you mean and it's a pity it's closed. Marseillaisan Plage is not a bad aire, it's quite handy. 

Hmm, we should have been heading to Bonterra in January but had to change plans. Bet you enjoyed your stay there. It will be filling up now for the winter. As popular as ever no doubt. 

Sal


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

We stayed there last year but the weather wasn't so good this year, so we decided to leave early. 

Was quite full when we arrived but there always seemed to be 4 or 5 pitches available each day and as you say, the long term winter stayers were already starting to set up for their stay thro' to Easter.

I know there are quite a few people who have voiced there dislike of Bonterra, but we find it very cosy, safe and friendly site with the clean tarmac roads and stone chipped fully hedged pitches. I like to compare it to a 4 star hotel rather than B&B.

Richard


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

RichardD said:


> Hi Sal, pity I didn't see your thread last week when we were travelling up from Bonterra!!
> 
> We normally stay at the Aire/Campsite just off the Agde bypass on the road toward La Tamarissierie, I think it's called 'Les Peupliers' but it had closed down much to our sadness!!
> 
> ...


We were in the Agde area a couple of weeks ago and cycled out to Vias Plage and met Sal, we noticed the aire at les Peupliers was shut and overgrown. Large boulders had been put in a trench that was dug in front of entrance. Campsite looked as if it would still function but was closed as it is end of season. There is another aire in Agde close to the municipal campsite " la Clape " close to the port and area known as the Mole with shops, restaurants etc. Sorry Don't have coordinates for it. Is open all year priced at €10, dropping to €5 through winter. Looks as though it has been extended and looks to be able to take about 50 vans.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sent you a PM sal.


----------

